# unformatting hard drive



## tomob (Dec 18, 2003)

I was quick formatting floppies, and and put c: instead of a: any ideas for a quick unformat!!!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Ouch!

No such thing as a quick unformat. 

How about a re-install?

Your data would be recoverable now at a cost. Its likely to be a long job though...


----------



## prodsupptech (Feb 2, 2004)

http://www.computerhope.com/unformat.htm#01
try that


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you will look, that command and utility are only available in MS-DOS 5.0 - 6.22


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

unformat c: - Command specified to unformat drive c; if it was to become formatted.

ADDITIONAL INFO

This program was designed to only be ran in MS-DOS versions 5.0 to 6.22. If you have upgraded to Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows NT, or any other Operating system this command will not restore any information but may possibly cause additional issues with the Hard Drive


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

SYNTAX

Restores a disk erased by the FORMAT command or restructured by the RECOVER
command.

UNFORMAT drive: [/J]
UNFORMAT drive: [/U] [/L] [/TEST] [/P]
UNFORMAT /PARTN [/L]

drive: Specifies the drive to unformat. 
/J Verifies that the mirror files agree with the system information on the disk. 
/U Unformats without using MIRROR files. 
/L Lists all file and directory names found, or, when used with the /PARTN switch, displays current partition tables. 
/TEST Displays information but does not write changes to disk. 
/P Sends output messages to printer connected to LPT1. 
/PARTN Restores disk partition tables.

MIRROR, UNDELETE, and UNFORMAT 
Copyright (C) 1987-1993 Central Point Software,
Inc.

...quick unformat? I dont think so


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

If you got one pls update/e-mail me


----------

